# First bomb



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

So my first bomb has just been sent out.. I had this belief that he who sent me my first bomb, must recieve my first bomb.. That hint is all all give. :evil::mischief::evil::mischief:

9101 9010 6531 5520 2552 59


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Shukins?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

sligub said:


> Shukins?


This is the safe bet.

Cant wait to see who it is.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Welcome fellow new bomber.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Shuckins is a safe bet.

welcome to the bombing community,Conner.


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

This could only be going to one place, the home of Mr Shuckins.

I always imagined him living next to John Rich, one of my favourite country artists haha


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

You guys figured me out.. i need to be sneakier


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Shibby said:


> You guys figured me out.. i need to be sneakier


No need, he was the first I bombed too. Welcome to the slippery slope.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

no worries,Conner....your sneakininess will improve with your future bombs...of that I have no doubt.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> no worries,Conner....your sneakininess will improve with your future bombs...of that I have no doubt.


How's that....your's haven't........

Nicely done Conner!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Shibby said:


> You guys figured me out.. i need to be sneakier


Despite all outward appearances there are actually some pretty sharp guys here (well at least I think so since they figured out every riddle, hint, mystery, plot that I ever created!)


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Despite all outward appearances there are actually some pretty sharp guys here (well at least I think so since they figured out every riddle, hint, mystery, plot that I ever created!)


Eh your riddles are always easy.... From what i hear :tease:


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

WTG! it is a rush!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Despite all outward appearances there are actually some pretty sharp guys here (well at least I think so since they figured out every riddle, hint, mystery, plot that I ever created!)


Figuring out one of your riddles is hardly an indication of "sharpness." That's like calling a kid who just finishd a trace-by-numbers page a "brilliant artist", or calling Neal an "author" for having the definition of "SIBFO" added to the urban dictionary.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Congrats on the first bomb! I can speak from recent experience that the first ones are fun. I wasn't crazy enough to go after Shuckins first, but I figure the results of our efforts will end similarly with a smoking crater where our mailbox used to stand.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Goin after Shuckins with your first bomb is a great idea dude...just ask Mr. Dave


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Shibby said:


> Eh your riddles are always easy.... From what i hear :tease:





Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Figuring out one of your riddles is hardly an indication of "sharpness." That's like calling a kid who just finishd a trace-by-numbers page a "brilliant artist", or calling Neal an "author" for having the definition of "SIBFO" added to the urban dictionary.


Oh - the pain... the humility....:drama:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Figuring out one of your riddles is hardly an indication of "sharpness." That's like calling a kid who just finishd a trace-by-numbers page a "brilliant artist", or calling Neal an "author" for having the definition of "SIBFO" added to the urban dictionary.


Or calling Shawn a swimsuit model for . . .

. . . for . . .

ainkiller:

. . . for doing whatever it was that Shawn was doing!

:ss


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> Or calling Shawn a swimsuit model for . . .
> 
> . . . for . . .
> 
> ...


15 yard penalty for pilling on:spank:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Despite all outward appearances there are actually some pretty sharp guys here (well at least I think so since they figured out every riddle, hint, mystery, plot that I ever created!)


yeah....pre-school teachers use Shawn's puzzles to determine if kids are ready for kindergarten.That's how they knew Eric was ready,last year.ound:ound:ound:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Congrats on the first bomb! I can speak from recent experience that the first ones are fun. I wasn't crazy enough to go after Shuckins first, but I figure the results of our efforts will end similarly with a smoking crater where our mailbox used to stand.


Yeah..you just decided to go after the ZK. That's way smarter.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

It appears as though my bomb has landed


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> yeah....*pre-school teachers use Shawn's puzzles* to determine if kids are ready for kindergarten.That's how they knew Eric was ready,last year.ound:ound:ound:


Whoo Hoo! Hey Everybody - I'm a published AUTHOR! Pete said so!:humble:eace:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Shibby said:


> It appears as though my bomb has landed


Yep - you're in deep doodoo now brother :cowboyic9::yield::rip:


----------

